# Waze and Google coming to Uber.



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm so glad that finally we're going to able to use either google or waze to pick up and drop off riders. Now I can actually use no toll roads.


----------



## GuyRye (Aug 6, 2015)

Waze is such a great map app.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

I know, I can't wait for it to start working.


----------



## Stockgenius (Aug 9, 2015)

Waze is a little better than Google Maps in my opinion.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

Waze is alright. I had issues where if there's a detour it will continue to force me to go back and to get on the same road instead of taking through a different area. In Google, it actually leads through a new route.


----------



## d0rq (Jul 30, 2015)

another thing about Waze, it loves to take backstreets. which at sometimes that's the absolute best, but on some major streets it takes ages to get across traffic. from my personal experiences...


----------



## blaquekenshin (Jul 29, 2015)

I generally prefer Waze over Google Maps. But one of my major gripes with Waze is that it will not tell you what side of the street your destination is on.


----------

